# SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light - Product Review by Mike Phillips



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light - Product Review by Mike Phillips*

The SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light - Model 03.4561US










_I love this light!_

I haven't loved a swirl finder light since my last beloved Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light finally died on me. That's saying a lot since I've been using the Brinkmann ever since 2006, that's 11 years ago and a lot of swirl finder lights have popped up on the market since then and while a lot of them work very well this is the bomb!

Shedding a little light in 2006
This is a picture of me using the Brinkmann Swirl Finder Light in one of my Meguiar's Roadshow Classes in Dallas, Texas back in 2006. Some of you may recognize the name Scott Hair? Scott attended this class.










I've been waiting, looking for and hoping for a swirl finder light that would do everything the Brinkmann would do and more and the SCANGRIP Sunmatch meets all my needs and expectations.

_*Let me explain.*_

Not just for your eyes

Most people want and need a swirl finder light so *they* can see the true and accurate condition of the finish on a car. I need this too of course. But I also need a swirl finder light that enables me to capture the swirls with both my _*camera*_ and on *video*. The SCANGRIP Sunmatch works perfect for pictures and video. This is where most of the other swirl finder lights don't have the right type of light as well as enough power. They work fine for your eyes but getting great pictures or video of paint completly lit up showing swirls has been a struggle. This is very important too because the power in the after shots is created in the before shots. I even have an article on this topic here.

My review?

I feel like a kid at Christmas getting the toy I had been hoping and wishing for all year long!

I'll say it again... _*I love this light!*_ And if you like quality tool, not inexpesive toys or copies of the real deal but the real deal then you're going to love this light too.

At the end of this review I've included the technical aspects from the manufacturer but while the product features are interesting and important what's more fun and what you really want to see is the light in action!

_*So lets get on with it....*_

*Here's the SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light*










*This is a 1947 Lincoln Zephyr that is here for a detailing class on machine polishing paint.*










*When you see the swirls you'll completely understand what the car is here...*










*This picture is a picture without the light on and only using overhead florescent lights.*










In this picture you can see my hand and the light, which are in focus while the fender and the light on the fender are out of focus. I want you to see that I'm holding the light about a foot and a half from the fender.










*Here's the swirls as revealed by the SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light *










Moving around to the other side of the car, here's the passenger side fender with only overhead florescent lights....














































*Here's the swirls as revealed by the SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light*



















*Here's the light in action around the hood ornement....*



















*I'm so impressed and this light that I put my name on it!*









(If you want it you'll have to steal it from me)


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Continued...

Here's what she looks like coming out of the box and all the features and included charging station that comes with the light.










The SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light features ultra-bright LED bulb, a rechargeable lithium-ion battery in a waterproof, dust proof rubberized case.










Also included is a recharging base with a magnetized bottom to hold it securely in place to any metal surface.










That's a magnet in the center of the bottom of the recharging base.










Here you can see the magnet in action....










The recharging base can be plugged into both a USB port or 110v plug in.










The light can be used while recharging if needed.... simply place the charging base with the light inserted next to the area you're working.










Before using, charge the unit to 100% charge. The SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light has a built-in process that automatically stops charging the light after full charge to avoid damage and overheating.










There's a series of 5 LED bars on the front of the light and when all 5 bars are fully lit the unit is fully charged and ready to go.










The SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light uses an ultra bright LED bulb and the bulb and lens are protected by a machined aluminum bezel which also directs the light to fan out 360 degrees circle pattern.



















On the back is an of/off switch molded into the back cover to maintain waterproof and dust proof protection.

*Note:* There's 2 light strength options that are activated simply but pressing the button once for full or 100% light power or pressing it a second time for half or 50% light power. Pressing the button a third time turns the unit off. There's a built in processor that will automatically turn the light off after 3 minutes of continuous use to protect avoid battery drain.










here's also a belt or pocket clip so you can quickly attach the light to your pocket or belt.










There's a durable swivel hook to let you hang the light.



















The SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light also has a built in kickstand that swivels 180 degrees both to the front or the back with a magnetized base to hold the light in position.



















Here's the light tilted forward and the magnetized base is holding it firm to the stainless steel workbench.










*Overhead shot shows we have swirls in our stainless steel workbench!










Yeah... I'm not worked about these types of swirls...










This is not a toy. This light is very well built. It's professional grade. It's my new favorite swirl finder light and the first light that I've used since the Brinkmann that I truly like. You'll be seeing this light in the pictures from all our future classes and detailing projects here at Autogeek.










Final thoughts...

I'd highly recommend this light to any professional detailer or serious detailing enthusiast.

If you detail cars for money not only does this light show you the true and accurate condition of the paint but there's a marketing side to this light that can help you as well. When talking to a potential customer, having professional grade tools that REALLY work well shows your potential customer you know your stuff. Pro grade tools also set you apart from all the hack detailers. In the big picture and one of the many marketing strategies I teach in my Competition Ready 3-Day Detailing Classes, if you're detailing for a business you want to attract high caliber customers not price shoppers. Price shoppers will dump you as soon as a cheaper detailer comes along. High caliber customers will hire you the first time because you impress them with your knowledge and professionalism. They'll come back and send you their friends for the same reasons. High quality tools do help to separate you from your competition.

Also something I learned while working for Hewlett-Packard years ago...

Quality doesn't cost money... it makes money...

On Autogeek.com

SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light










*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued...._

Here's a few more shots showing the SCANGRIP Sunmatch Swirl Finder Light in action as I walk around this 1947 Lincoln Zephyr Coupe and inspect the paint.

*Rear Trunk Lid - Passenger side*



















*Passenger side body just above the trunk lid*










*Passenger side body just behind the back window*










*Passenger side body panel just behind the door*










*Passenger's side door*










*Driver's side door*










*Driver's side body panel just behind the door

*









*Portion of the roof panel...*



















*Driver's side of the trunk lid*










*Nice light.*

:dblthumb2:


----------

